# Gaming Lagoon Questions



## ubersk8kid (Dec 9, 2007)

I have noticed a couple people with this site in their signature, and they say it is the real deal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am mostly interested in the free Wii points 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was wondering if 15 year olds (like me) can sign up for this, or do I need to use my dads info to sign up. Is there a fee to sign up? I saw something about paying $1 for something. Is there other things I have to sign up for? How do I get the free stuff?

Can people that use the site please give me some heads up on this?


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 9, 2007)

Its free! I'm 14 and look at the loads of crap I got. Use my sig to join!

You just fill out offers until you get enough points. A credit card is OPTIONAL, but if you have one, great, because there are credit card offers that give a lot of points. they are sorted into categories, so you can see only free offers, only CC offers, etc.


----------



## moozxy (Dec 9, 2007)

Question! Do you have to be in America to receive stuff?
edit: nvm you have to be in America, Britain or Canada


----------



## ubersk8kid (Dec 9, 2007)

Great Thx!

So what are the offers? When I get enough points, do i enter a draw for the prize? or is it like an instant win thingy


----------



## ubersk8kid (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Question! Do you have to be in America to receive stuff?



The site says Canadian, US, and UK residents


----------



## bobrules (Dec 9, 2007)

It works great for Canadians.


----------



## ubersk8kid (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok, I just started to sign up and I have a question:

At the bottom of the sign up page, there is a Panda Research $5 Signup Bonus, and a InboxDollars.com thingy with $5 bonus just for joining. Is this something that I should sign up for? will it help me get free wii points?


----------



## bobrules (Dec 9, 2007)

no don't bother, they don't affect your gaming lagoon points.


----------



## moozxy (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks like you get 20% of whatever I get from now on linki.


----------



## ubersk8kid (Dec 9, 2007)

ERG! do I need a fax number to sign up or a second address? i keep getting: You have entered an invalid format for the properties within your profile. Please try again

Edit: Lol ignore that, I forgot to fill out my Ethnicity


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 9, 2007)

well i signed up used linki as a reference :-) 

im going to try to get a psp lol 


anything else i should know about ?


----------



## moozxy (Dec 9, 2007)

How's the delivery speeds?


----------



## ubersk8kid (Dec 9, 2007)

they are going to call my phone..., are they going to try to sell me things?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(ubersk8kid @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> they are going to call my phone..., are they going to try to sell me things?



yea, i was wondering that myself...


----------



## moozxy (Dec 9, 2007)

Nah I just had a call, it's an automated one.


----------



## bobrules (Dec 9, 2007)

support me please too. thank you if you do.


----------



## ubersk8kid (Dec 9, 2007)

do you know if they will try to sell me things later? will I get even more telemarketers calling my house?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 9, 2007)

yeah forget it i dont need more telemarketers calling me and its nearly imposiable to get the good stuff


----------



## ubersk8kid (Dec 9, 2007)

@BoneMonkey

I didn't say that they would, I was asking if they did or will


----------



## moozxy (Dec 9, 2007)

Bonemonkey, you get 100 points if you sign up for home insurance


----------



## ubersk8kid (Dec 9, 2007)

Actual home insurance? im confused now


----------



## Talaria (Dec 9, 2007)

Has anyone ever got anything for real from them? If this is for real i wish they had something like this over the pacific way.


----------



## moozxy (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks real enough, once I get a few more points I'm gonna claim a DS case from them, I'll see how long that takes to come.


----------



## bobrules (Dec 9, 2007)

it's legit, great customer service, and very user friendly.


----------



## ubersk8kid (Dec 9, 2007)

I signed up, where do i go to get points?


----------



## moozxy (Dec 9, 2007)

Click 'Available Offers'


----------



## ubersk8kid (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow thats a lot of junk to sign up for, but its worth it!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 9, 2007)

but i dont wanna sign up for home insurance lol


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 10, 2007)

I completed a survey, marked as completed and i don't have my points yet, WTF!!

EDIT: nvr mind LAGOON FTW!!!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 10, 2007)

i havent recieved my email confirmation yet lol


----------



## jargus (Dec 10, 2007)

I works well. You can even get things custom ordered! A thank you to anyone who clicks my link(s) in sig.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 10, 2007)

ok now i have to wait for a call why do they need to confirm my number ?


----------



## chuckstudios (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> ok now i have to wait for a call why do they need to confirm my number ?



So that people don't sign up twice.


----------



## shadowboy (Dec 10, 2007)

The free stuff will come, just be patient.
Altho I still don't have enough points to have gotten anything


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 10, 2007)

blah forget it !


----------



## chuckstudios (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> blah forget it !



Idiot...


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 10, 2007)

it says no one registered under my link >_>

can you guys click 'referrals' and see who it says you registered under?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(chuckstudios @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > blah forget it !
> ...




i dont need telemarketers calling my ass and getting the good stuff is impossiable !


----------



## arctic_flame (Dec 10, 2007)

11 year-olds don't have any money to spend so why scam them?


----------



## sonic209 (Dec 10, 2007)

gaming lagoon sucks you should try other freebie sites which are giving away free ps3's,wii,psp and all that for about 10$ and they work too i got a ds lite and hella more stuff


----------



## refugio (Dec 10, 2007)

i dont know if gaming lagoon works as i never even got a single point for ALL of my efforts, but prize rebel worked for me, i got a 2000 wii points card by email


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 10, 2007)

gaming lagoon works, just kinda slow


----------



## Kachoo (Dec 10, 2007)

so if we can get free stuff, how does this site make its money?


----------



## bladetears (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Kachoo @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> so if we can get free stuff, how does this site make its money?


They make more through the "offers" and advertisements.


----------



## sonic209 (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Kachoo @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> so if we can get free stuff, how does this site make its money?


by us signing up on their offers like netflix and the rest

EDIT:wow me and bladetears said the same thing at the same time


----------



## Kachoo (Dec 10, 2007)

So they make us sign up for a bunch of stuff for points in exchage for gifts?


----------



## sonic209 (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Kachoo @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> So they make us sign up for a bunch of stuff for points in exchage for gifts?


yup and most likely the stuff you signed up for are more cheaper than the prize you wanted


----------



## Kachoo (Dec 10, 2007)

But this is absolutely free? if it is, it doesnt hurt for me to try


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 10, 2007)

What actual real information have you guys put up when you signed up for various offers?


----------



## themockingbird (Dec 10, 2007)

lol i never put real information for the offers xp


----------



## Nero (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(themockingbird @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> lol i never put real information for the offers xp



Do you still get the points?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm thinking of signing up for Gaminglagoon if you don't actually have to give out real information. Besides your Address and Phone, of course.

I'm real paranoid about giving info to some random site/advertisement.

~Nero


----------



## Kachoo (Dec 10, 2007)

The thing im most interested in is the fact that you can order whatever you want with the points you get for signing up, but im still not familiar with the whole procedure


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 10, 2007)

do some offers take longer to get approved then others?


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> do some offers take longer to get approved then others?


Yes


----------



## moozxy (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> it says no one registered under my link >_>
> 
> can you guys click 'referrals' and see who it says you registered under?



Oh.. I must have done it wrong, it says I registered by direct sign up.. I'm sure I clicked your link, oh well sorry!


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 10, 2007)

I would sign up, but I can't use a landline...

- Sam


----------



## Fiddy101 (Dec 10, 2007)

Do you guys know wether their is something like this but for Europe ?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 10, 2007)

k, i ordered something for 1.5 points, I'll tell you guys when i get it to make sure the shipping isn't 3 months or some crap like that.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 10, 2007)

It should be in your mailbox in a week or two since with all the holiday stuff going on, but they usually email out card codes the same day.

Also, give 100% real info when signing up for gaminglagoon.com itself, but as for the 3rd party point offers... well thats a different story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... uhh wait no i mean 100% real info! everywhere! support their benefactors! *coughcoughcough*


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> It should be in your mailbox in a week or two since with all the holiday stuff going on, but they usually email out card codes the same day.
> 
> Also, give 100% real info when signing up for gaminglagoon.com itself, but as for the 3rd party point offers... well thats a different story
> 
> ...


our little secret  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BTW, I keep getting this error: Fatal error: Call to undefined function: stripos() in /home/lgnjmp2/public_html/redir.php on line 8


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 10, 2007)

before you scorn me about the double, answer me this, am I the only one who get the error message when clicking on a survey on gaming lagoon?


----------



## Foie (Dec 11, 2007)

Quick question: 

What is the easiest/best/most efficient way to get points on Gaming Lagoon?  I mostly do the free offers, and have gotten $40 worth of stuff doing that, but it seems like there has to be a better way.  Any ideas?


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> Quick question:
> 
> What is the easiest/best/most efficient way to get points on Gaming Lagoon?Â I mostly do the free offers, and have gotten $40 worth of stuff doing that, but it seems like there has to be a better way.Â Any ideas?


1. Buy prepaid credit card at walmart
2. ???
3. Profit!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Dec 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question:
> ...



can they find you out?


----------



## Foie (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Dec 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question:
> ...



Good idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BTW, do those book offers and other small credit card offers that get you 12 points or so actually work?  

PS: DO NOT do the Netflix offer.  It was the biggest pain in the ass, and it ended up taking like 4 months to get it to credit, and I lost money in the long run.  (I guess it would be alright if you plan on signing up for netflix anyway, but I had to do manual credit and stuff, so it was very difficult)

EDIT: Oh, and could you possibly list a few of the best credit card offers?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 11, 2007)

why are some of my offers taking so long to confirm >_


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> why are some of my offers taking so long to confirm >_<


if you didnt do them right they wont credit

thats the only negative thing about GL


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 11, 2007)

has anyone tried the credit card offers yet?


----------



## leonheart_a (Dec 11, 2007)

im thinking of signing up, but will they give out my phone number and address so i keep getting annoying calls and post?


----------



## Fiddy101 (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry to ask again but it seems like everybody just ignored my question. Is there something like this but for Europe ?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(leonheart_a @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> im thinking of signing up, but will they give out my phone number and address so i keep getting annoying calls and post?



no, from what i can tell they call twice. once to confirm the phone number, once to confirm the account information.


----------



## moozxy (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> has anyone tried the credit card offers yet?



Yes, I signed up for a 30 day fax trial. I'm gonna cancel once I get my credit. Was worth 10.50


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Dec 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > has anyone tried the credit card offers yet?
> ...


did you use prepaid?


----------



## moozxy (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't get what that means, what is 'prepaid'? Anyway it seems you won't get credit for using prepaid cards?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> I don't get what that means, what is 'prepaid'? Anyway it seems you won't get credit for using prepaid cards?


like a prepaid visa.


----------



## moozxy (Dec 11, 2007)

Erm I don't think I did. I used a cashcard.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> Erm I don't think I did. I used a cashcard.



elaborate if you will, what is this "cashcard" ?


----------



## moozxy (Dec 11, 2007)

Ehh erm, liike a card I can use to buy stuff with money that's in my bank account >.


----------



## soliunasm (Dec 11, 2007)

For new people, this is how it works:
*Step 1:* Sign up with real data(Address and all, the company does not give out your information to anyone). It's used to verify you're a real person and to make sure your "gift" will reach you.

*Step 2:* You will receive a call to the phone number you put up, you then put the code you got in your e-mail *really slowly* and then your account will be verified.

*Step 3:* Do the surveys. The only thing these people need are your first name(In the surveys) in order for your account to get the credit. Gaminglagoon encourages using a fake e-mail as well, because of all the spam you'll get.

*Step 4:* Order the prize. You will need to call the number under the prize name if this is your first prize, where you need to tell them your name(First and Last), account, e-mail, Area, City(If in the US), and then you need to type in the code.

*Step 5:* Receive the prize and if you want, continue.

I'm currently waiting on a Black Wii Sleeve, ordered it on Friday, should be here by Wednesday. I'll take pictures to prove they give you items.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> Ehh erm, liike a card I can use to buy stuff with money that's in my bank account >.<



like a debit card?


----------



## TaeK (Dec 11, 2007)

A note to europeans: The Wii Points dont work in the EU, only in the US&Canada, if your like me and only want to sign up for free wii points, look away now.


----------



## IainDS (Dec 11, 2007)

Yea a cashcard as in a debit card. (I use a solo card)


----------



## leonheart_a (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(soliunasm @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> For new people, this is how it works:
> *Step 1:* Sign up with real data(Address and all, the company does not give out your information to anyone). It's used to verify you're a real person and to make sure your "gift" will reach you.
> 
> *Step 2:* You will receive a call to the phone number you put up, you then put the code you got in your e-mail *really slowly* and then your account will be verified.
> ...



thanks for this im gonna sign up now!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 11, 2007)

anyone who is doing the purchase/credit card required offers please list the working ones.


----------



## leonheart_a (Dec 11, 2007)

damn it...theyve called me and i gave them the code number but i still cant login.....


----------



## soliunasm (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(leonheart_a @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> damn it...theyve called me and i gave them the code number but i still cant login.....


Ask them to call again and do it. You probably didn't do it fast/slow enough.


----------



## leonheart_a (Dec 11, 2007)

ok ive done it like 3 times now and i still cant login!!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 11, 2007)

did you press the pound key after the code?


----------



## leonheart_a (Dec 11, 2007)

...pound key? whats that?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(leonheart_a @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> ...pound key? whats that?



#


----------



## leonheart_a (Dec 11, 2007)

...i feel like an idiot now...i'll try again now, thanks sonicslasher!


----------



## square (Dec 11, 2007)

When applying for/canceling credit cards, your credit rating takes a hit. I think I rather pay out right for something than have my credit lower my 8XX score. 
But if I was younger I might have tried this. I hope it works for all of you who are trying it.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(square @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> When applying for/canceling credit cards, your credit rating takes a hit. I think I rather pay out right for something than have my credit lower my 8XX score.
> But if I was younger I might have tried this. I hope it works for all of you who are trying it.



I aint gonna use no credit card 
http://usa.visa.com/personal/cards/prepaid...a%20Gift%20Card
this is the prepaid credit card i was talking about


----------



## leonheart_a (Dec 11, 2007)

for offers can i use a fake email but for gaminglagoon use real?

i used fake but one of the offers wanted me to install a program......i closed it straight away


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(leonheart_a @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> for offers can i use a fake email but for gaminglagoon use real?
> 
> i used fake but one of the offers wanted me to install a program......i closed it straight away



i wouldnt trust the download ones, but then again, i am a cautious guy.


----------



## leonheart_a (Dec 11, 2007)

damn it, its going to take me ages to get a prize with the 100% free ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





oh and thank you sonicslasher and soliunasm
without you two i would of never be able to actually do this


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(leonheart_a @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> damn it, its going to take me ages to get a prize with the 100% free ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, I just ordered a $20 bestbuy gift card through custom order, only took me 2 days (and a hell of alot of time xD )


----------



## leonheart_a (Dec 11, 2007)

most my offers that ive done are still pending :s
and i cant do the credit card ones, i have no idea how im actually going to get to 150 points


----------



## Icarus (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(leonheart_a @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> most my offers that ive done are still pending :s
> and i cant do the credit card ones, i have no idea how im actually going to get to 150 points


Well, you can by time. I've been doing this for a few months and I have nearly 150 credits all over[I spent them all though]
But yeah it takes time, but hell, it's free !!!Also you gotta need a lots of referral credits. So people please register the website through the link in my sig


----------



## leonheart_a (Dec 11, 2007)

or you can do mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if you do i will be very very happy!


----------



## Fiddy101 (Dec 11, 2007)

Are you guys really ignoring me that much or do you just don't know the answer to my previous question ?


----------



## soliunasm (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Fiddy101 @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> Are you guys really ignoring me that much or do you just don't know the answer to my previous question ?


It works for Europe, but there aren't many offers, and the Wii Points don't work for Europe.
I also am not sure if there is something like this for Europe.


----------



## TaeK (Dec 11, 2007)

It doesnt work for europe, it only works for the US, Canada and the *United Kingdom*


----------



## leonheart_a (Dec 11, 2007)

if it does work in the uk i can tell you cause im goinng to order something soon


----------



## leonheart_a (Dec 14, 2007)

just a question, if i wanted say a 150gb hard drive for 360 and its 150 points right? say if i found it cheaper elsewhere could i custom order it?


----------



## moozxy (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh ye I was wondering about that, how do the custom orders work? Is there some conversion rate from pounds or dollars into points?


----------



## leonheart_a (Dec 14, 2007)

bsaically you find a site where you want to buy something say you want it and they should get it for you,and yeah there like a conversion rate


----------



## Icarus (Dec 14, 2007)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Dec 14 2007 said:


> Oh ye I was wondering about that, how do the custom orders work? Is there some conversion rate from pounds or dollars into points?


1 pound = 2 points. It says on the custom order page.


----------



## leonheart_a (Dec 14, 2007)

so does anyone know the answer to my question?


----------



## serg0 (Dec 14, 2007)

Gaming lagoon is awesome i've gotten many things from them.


----------



## Mortenga (Dec 15, 2007)

I just signed up. Are they going to call my house now or what?


----------



## Sailor (Dec 15, 2007)

To the guy who said that Prize Rebel is better, they have this on their site:

"DO NOT use fake/bogus information on offers or You will be Banned!

Usage of Prepaid Credit Cards will result in Account Ban!"

Doesn't the second line sound suspicious? With that being said, I had a question..if you put down fake info, like address/phone numbers and stuff, but keep the email right, what will happen if those people start getting junk mail and random calls? o.O"

Oh, and also..if I order something like a Wii Points card/NX Cash for MapleStory, do they email me the code or what? :\


----------



## Mortenga (Dec 15, 2007)

It says on the site that they e-mail it to you.


----------



## Sailor (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Mortenga @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> It says on the site that they e-mail it to you.



On GamingLagoon? Sweet =P
I'm gonna do that tomorrow, right now I'm experimenting with Prize Rebel. I've heard few things about it, so I dunno...going for a Wii Points card maybe.


----------



## Mortenga (Dec 16, 2007)

I claimed a prize and it asked me to phone them.
I phoned them, they gave me like 32 different instuctions and then left me to give them my details.


----------



## Sailor (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Mortenga @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> I claimed a prize and it asked me to phone them.
> I phoned them, they gave me like 32 different instuctions and then left me to give them my details.



What site are we talking about now?
I'm getting confused >.


----------



## Mortenga (Dec 16, 2007)

GamingLagoon.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 16, 2007)

first prize is a hassle but then it gets better


----------



## Sailor (Dec 16, 2007)

Did anyone give GamingLagoon their cell phone number? I don't feel like risking getting in trouble with my parents by giving a website _their_ home number, so I was wondering if I gave them my cell, would they spam it and/or give me random text messages?

Note: This is only for GamingLagoon, for the 3rd party offers, I'd give completely false information except for my Name.


----------



## bobrules (Dec 16, 2007)

use my link it's easier


----------



## Sailor (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Dec 16 2007 said:


> use my link it's easier



I dunno if you were talking to me, but..it just takes me to the main page. Dunno how it's easier


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 18, 2007)

WOOT, GOT MY $20 BESTBUY GIFT CARD, GAMING LAGOON FTW!!!


----------



## Sailor (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Dec 17 2007 said:


> WOOT, GOT MY $20 BESTBUY GIFT CARD, GAMING LAGOON FTW!!!



What? That's note even listed as one of the prizes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How much did it cost?

I just did like 30 offers today, lol. I got 20 points racked up, now I have to decide what to get. I'm wondering if I should get MapleStory NX, Wii Points, Wii Component Cables, save up for a Wii Remote Charger, or now that you mention it,  a $20 BB gift card would sound nice =D

How long did it take, and how was it shipped?
Did you pay for shipping? :\

Sorry for all these questions, I'm a noob at this


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(1Sailor @ Dec 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Dec 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > WOOT, GOT MY $20 BESTBUY GIFT CARD, GAMING LAGOON FTW!!!
> ...



it was a custom order. and FYI, 1 point= $1
it took about a week to get here. as for shipping cost, what they pay you pay.


----------



## Sailor (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Dec 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(1Sailor @ Dec 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Dec 17 2007 said:
> ...



Custom order? o.O" Do you mean I can order ANYTHING from any other store for points?
Not bad shipping time, I wasn't planning on getting anything shipped in fear of something going wrong, but now I trust this site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And wait, so you pay extra points too for shippings?


----------



## Icarus (Dec 19, 2007)

Here's a question. Could anyone actually redeem the Wii/Xbox360 points from the mainpage? I was refreshing like every second and I wrote the code real fast but I still couldn't get it.


----------



## wiithepeople (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh yeah, I forgot I had a gaminglagoon account. Thanks 4 reminding me w/ this thread, and if you'd click on the link in my sig, I'd much appreciate


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 19, 2007)

I GOT 260 USERS REFERD.
ME = WIN.


over the time ive joined spent a near 260 points on controllers, shitty accessories, and other usless crap.


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(filozof @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> Here's a question. Could anyone actually redeem the Wii/Xbox360 points from the mainpage? I was refreshing like every second and I wrote the code real fast but I still couldn't get it.


no its impossible, ive even tryed typying every single last number combination before the full code was released, i think there just fakin it.

dp in testin bitches


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 19, 2007)

I got Wii points from the front page once, I guessed the last 2 digits



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I GOT 260 USERS REFERD.
> ME = WIN.



Good job, considering I get 20% of your referrals too


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 19, 2007)

FYI, the custom orders need to be gaming related in order to have it approved.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> FYI, the custom orders need to be gaming related in order to have it approved.


If you can justify it in the comments, it can be gaming related.

I got a music player approved because I can "listen to videogame music on it".


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> I got Wii points from the front page once, I guessed the last 2 digits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true, i thought about that the other day.
r i teh make u teh moneys


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> FYI, the custom orders need to be gaming related in order to have it approved.


they dont have to be, all they have to be is remotly related to electronics.
you can get an electronic snowglobe or tv remote control if you want


----------



## Icarus (Dec 19, 2007)

There's this guy, I made like 30-40 points from his referrals. his name is iandeguzi.. Thanks a lot man, if you're seeing this


----------



## wiithepeople (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> FYI, the custom orders need to be gaming related in order to have it approved.


o rly? dammit *goes to change sig*


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(filozof @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> There's this guy, I made like 30-40 points from his referrals. his name is iandeguzi.. Thanks a lot man, if you're seeing this


i made linkiboy well over 30 points


----------



## wiithepeople (Dec 19, 2007)

I have one referral guy named dethl, who got me 7.11 points. I was surprised in a good way to see that, because the last time I went on my account in Gaming Lagoon (I don't remember when 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I had 0 points.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 19, 2007)

anyone want to give me a gift for Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



just sign up under my referral link for cash lagoon

http://cashlagoon.com/?ref=28497 

like gaming lagoon, you earn points by filing out surveys, but they send you checks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: you can also get money through paypal.


----------



## wiithepeople (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh, and also, I just read these custom order rules from Gaming lagoon:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> All Purchases from eBay or any site that requires shipping to a verified address,will be charged a 1 point reshipping fee.



What's it mean, shipping to a verified address? That's like pretty much every store, right? You have to tell them your address for them to ship it to you


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> Oh, and also, I just read these custom order rules from Gaming lagoon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes what does this mean


----------



## BannedEpisode (Dec 20, 2007)

I got about 7 points in 10 minutes of filling out free apps.

I wanted a good test for their shipping so I picked out a Black NDSL sleeve with an extra wrist strap. 3 points.

Hopefully it will show up quick and without issue. If it does I might try for the bigger stuff.


----------



## wiithepeople (Dec 20, 2007)

7 points in 10 mins?! Which ones did you use in which category? Plz tell me, cuz me needs mah gaming shtuff


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 20, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and also, I just read these custom order rules from Gaming lagoon:
> ...


Stores only ship to the address on file  ith paypal, so the point is to cover the shipping costs of them receiving it and remailing it to you.


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 20, 2007)

I have tried this thing on two different occasions, both time doing a handful of offers after signing up. And both time they kept saying I never did them...I'm going to try one more time though because I need something that I can't afford.


----------



## wiithepeople (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey, I just had an idea. You could get an account, then get another from your 1st account's referral link. Then, just use your second account to get more referral links and do the offers, so you'll receive all the stuff you get PLUS an extra 20% of it on the first account, though you won't really be doing anything on that account.


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 20, 2007)

I actually do have one question. On some of the disapproved offers I did before I see "Even though you have completed this offer for the means of this program, we encourage you to visit the sponsor and check out everything they have to offer."

Does that mean it'll change to approve if I stay at the sites for a certain amount of time?


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> I actually do have one question. On some of the disapproved offers I did before I see "Even though you have completed this offer for the means of this program, we encourage you to visit the sponsor and check out everything they have to offer."
> 
> Does that mean it'll change to approve if I stay at the sites for a certain amount of time?


no thats just gaminglagoon pretending to be nice to the sponsor to "encourage" you to visit these sites even though you dont get nothing in return


----------



## nloding (Dec 20, 2007)

QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> Hey, I just had an idea. You could get an account, then get another from your 1st account's referral link. Then, just use your second account to get more referral links and do the offers, so you'll receive all the stuff you get PLUS an extra 20% of it on the first account, though you won't really be doing anything on that account.



That's completely violating their Terms of Use.  You can try, but if they catch on, they'll cancel you're accounts.  Happened to me on a different site.


----------



## Mortenga (Dec 20, 2007)

There's another website like gaminglaggon but they buy you mobile phones and shiz.

http://www.rewards1.com/index.php?referrer_id=4353


----------



## moozxy (Dec 20, 2007)

QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Dec 20 2007 said:


> Hey, I just had an idea. You could get an account, then get another from your 1st account's referral link. Then, just use your second account to get more referral links and do the offers, so you'll receive all the stuff you get PLUS an extra 20% of it on the first account, though you won't really be doing anything on that account.



You'll need to have two different land lines available for them to confirm your account though..


----------



## hanman (Dec 20, 2007)

or a cell phone


----------



## leonheart_a (Dec 20, 2007)

if i wanted say a 150gb hard drive for 360 and its 150 points right? say if i found it cheaper elsewhere could i custom order it?


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 20, 2007)

QUOTE(leonheart_a @ Dec 20 2007 said:


> if i wanted say a 150gb hard drive for 360 and its 150 points right? say if i found it cheaper elsewhere could i custom order it?


yes


----------



## leonheart_a (Dec 20, 2007)

wow linkiboy that was quick! Thanks for the answer, and my offers has been pending for 6 days!!


----------



## Icarus (Dec 20, 2007)

If they're pending for 30 mins or so after you complete them, they'll most likely never be approved. Unless they're credit card offers or something, they take longer to approve.

Do you guys make the Cell Phone offers? I don't want to receive spam txt messages or anything ..


----------



## leonheart_a (Dec 20, 2007)

So there not going to be approved?! Damn it to hell....i should be able to do them again right? Or is there no Point.

Also another Question, how many offers do you do at a time?


----------



## Seven (Dec 20, 2007)

I see that a lot of these surveys do require your actual U.S. address. Is there any risk to this? I really don't want any crap, advertisements, or other stuff going through my mail.


----------



## leonheart_a (Dec 20, 2007)

In the uk gaming lagoon doesnt have any surveys for some strange reason, how many points in average do you get for surveys?


----------



## wiithepeople (Dec 21, 2007)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Dec 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Dec 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I just had an idea. You could get an account, then get another from your 1st account's referral link. Then, just use your second account to get more referral links and do the offers, so you'll receive all the stuff you get PLUS an extra 20% of it on the first account, though you won't really be doing anything on that account.
> ...


Ya I used my cell


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 3, 2008)

I tried signing up for this a few months ago and they never called me.


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 3, 2008)

really? Try again maybe?


----------



## gaboumafou (Jan 10, 2008)

Is it me or it seems reaaaaaaally long to have something...? Doesn't seems like it's worth my time, honestly... ^^"

Or maybe there's something I'm not understanding? It look like all those surveys are giving you 0.00000001 points, when any prize need a really high ammount of points...


----------



## Devante (Jan 10, 2008)

I just wanted to tell everyone my interpretation of GamingLagoon.com.

I signed up with a fake number, found out they did actual verification, sent a ticket into their support site, they changed my number and then verified my account within 24 hours.

I immediately signed up for about 5 offers (the ones with credit card required) all at once. It took about 5 days for 3 of them to approve and 2 to decline. I bought and used an XBOX Live 1600 Point card (*it worked!*).

I decided to try a different strategy to get points faster.
I used IE, disabled my internet virus scanner (Kaspersky), cleared cookies, logged into GamingLagoon, signed up for an offer, clicked 'completed' on GamingLagoon, then cleared cookies again.

I only signed up for 1 and let it approve before signing up for another one.

Using this method, I've had 100% approval rate with 5 offers.
I made enough for another *XBOX Live 1600 Points* in less than an hour this way!

As for the actual XBOX Live points, after "requesting" my prize, I had the code within 2 minutes and redeemed them and used them within 5 minutes! 

I also tried one of the free survey ones, but that one was 2 days ago and still hasn't approved. Maybe they take longer.

So for me, 100% completion rate is had by:
1) Using Internet Explorer.
2) Disable virus scanner.
3) Clear cookies.
4) Complete an (credit card) offer.
5) Click 'complete'.
6) Clear cookies again.

I'm sure referrals also help, but I haven't used them much.
They also have non-credit card offers, surveys, etc.

In fact, click on the link below to sign up using me as your referral.
*Click when you sign up and I'll get points too*: http://www.gaminglagoon.com/?ref=127125&page=signup


----------



## dice (Jan 11, 2008)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> I tried signing up for this a few months ago and they never called me.


I got a call but it wouldn't accept any of the codes I'd enter for activation...


----------



## Devante (Jan 11, 2008)

This thread is for GamingLagoon.com. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





'

I'm not sure if there's an official thread for gameyeeeah, but do a search for the site and you'll find a few threads discussing that site.


----------



## OutOfFocus (Jan 11, 2008)

i find tons of hits , making it hard to figure out where to post lol


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 20, 2008)

QUOTE(gaboumafou @ Jan 10 2008 said:


> Is it me or it seems reaaaaaaally long to have something...? Doesn't seems like it's worth my time, honestly... ^^"
> 
> Or maybe there's something I'm not understanding? It look like all those surveys are giving you 0.00000001 points, when any prize need a really high ammount of points...
> 
> ...


type the code in slowly, this happened to me too at first.


----------



## Sailor (Jan 22, 2008)

I know this thread is pretty much dead, but I had a question..you guys know in the 'Prizes Under 3pts'..there's InEar Headphones there, for like 3pts that I'm thinking of getting. I need a pair, and they're like $20 everywhere I look >.<
My dad would think I was crazy paying that much for headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, does anyone know if they're good?


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmm, try forumlagoon.com and ask.


----------



## Law (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Sailor @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> I know this thread is pretty much dead, but I had a question..you guys know in the 'Prizes Under 3pts'..there's InEar Headphones there, for like 3pts that I'm thinking of getting. I need a pair, and they're like $20 everywhere I look >.<
> My dad would think I was crazy paying that much for headphones
> 
> 
> ...



The noise isolation ones? They're meant to be pretty good from what I've read on the forums.

Also, anybody noticed a rise in prices? Things seem a bit more expensive than what they were a few weeks ago.


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 23, 2008)

what's more expensive?


----------



## Defiance (Jun 25, 2008)

Ugh, I just wasted my entire day.  I was doing offers, where only 1/4 of them would actually count, and finally I got 8.6 points.  So I bought an XboxLive 1 month gift card, but I found out that I have to call to confirm!  GOODbye GamingLagoon!


----------

